# Soborno / Coima / Cohecho (Corrupción)



## Sidjanga

Muy buenas:

¿Dónde se usa esta expresión?





> *unto.*
> *~ de México, *o* ~ de rana.*
> *1. *m. coloq. Dinero, y especialmente el que se emplea para sobornar.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¿Qué otras locuciones hay con el mismo significado (coima)?


Gracias mil.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Sigianga:

"Unto de rana" nunca lo había escuchado (disculpa mi ignorancia). "Untarle la mano a alguien" sí es de uso frecuente en México precisamente en el sentido de la definición que mencionas. Por ejemplo, se le unta la mano a alguien cuando se le da dinero para agilizar un trámite, de hecho es un soborno. También cuando en un restaurante le das dinero al capitán de meseros para que te asigne una mesa antes que a los que están primero en la fila.

Saludos.


----------



## salteña

También en uruguay se oye "untarle la mana a alguien" en el sentido de sobornar.


----------



## chics

En Espanya tambien se usa "untar" para lo mismo que explica Tampiquenya: dar dinero para agilizar tramites o conseguir cosas que no se podrian obtener de otro modo...

Pero "unto _de rana_" no lo habia oido nunca.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca había oído ni unoto de rana ni unto de México. Aá es más fácil decir que diste una mordida o "gratificación".


----------



## Sidjanga

Muchas gracias a todos.

Parece que se lo inventaron los de la RAE , o que ya terminó de caer en desuso.

Bueno, así que mejor "untarle la mana a alguien".
Gracias también por la "mordida".

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

por acá se usa untar la mano a alguien con esa misma connotación, pero nunca las que mencionas.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## valdo

Hola, foreros...
¿Pueden decirme, por favor, si hay alguna diferencia sutil entre estas palabras o alguna preferencia regional...?

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Valdo. 
La primera diferencia que se me ocurre es que la palabra _soborno _se entiende y en cambio _cohecho _hay que mirarlo en el diccionario...  
No, en serio, _cohecho _es un término técnico y más concreto, y no suele usarse en el habla cotidiana (se conoce porque se habla de ello en los informativos, con preocupante frecuencia). 


> *cohecho**.*
> * 3.     * m._ Der._ Delito consistente en sobornar a un juez o a un funcionario en el ejercicio de sus funciones, o en la aceptación del soborno por parte de aquellos.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, Jordi...
Y, ¿que puedes decirme acerca de "coima"....?

Gracias,


----------



## Namarne

valdo said:


> Y, que puedes decirme acerca de "coima"....?


Pues eso casi mejor se lo dejo a los amigos americanos, en España no se usa esa palabra, que yo sepa, y no sé más de lo que dice el diccionario de WR. 
Un abrazo,  
N


----------



## Berenguer

Yo creo que la mayor diferencia, es que un cohecho es un delito, y un soborno no.  Es decir, todo cohecho es un soborno, pero no al revés. Un cohecho es un soborno a funcionarios públicos, lo cual, insisto, constituye un delito.
Un saludo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Berenguer. Puedo sobornar al que deja entrar al antro, pero no es cohecho; si soborno a un juez y me agarran en la movida, me acusan de cohecho.

Por acá no se usa coima, sino mordida:
Me pasé el rojo y le di una mordida al policía para que me dejara ir. (También puede ser que literalmente le des una mordedura, pero son casos mucho menos frecuentes).
Me pidió una mordida para dejarme pasar.


----------



## Vampiro

> Yo creo que la mayor diferencia, es que un cohecho es un delito, y un soborno no.


¿Y qué soborno no lo es, para tenerlo en cuenta?



> Me pasé el rojo y le di una mordida al policía para que me dejara ir.


En Chile ni lo intentes... terminarás preso.

Y para Valdo:
"Coima" es una palabra de origen argentino... pero se ha extendido (tanto la palabra como la coima)
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Soborno es una palabra más formal, por lo menos para mí.


 ¿Coima? Sí, es muy usada: coima, lubricante, mordida, como explica Toño, cometa (muy usado), vamo y vamo, sobre, coimero, coimear, untar. 


  Sobre el origen de la palabra, encuentro lo siguiente, vaya a saber uno si es un cuento chino o si está en lo cierto. 


(historia)



  (gracias Vanda por enseñarme...)


----------



## Berenguer

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y qué soborno no lo es, para tenerlo en cuenta?
> 
> 
> [...]



Pues no es delito cualquier cosa que no suponga infracción de ley.
Entre ellos, el ejemplo que cita Toño. 
Un saludo.


----------



## romarsan

Hola, 
Al hablar de la tipificación del delito según el ámbito y el pais, la cosa se complica, las legislaciones pueden o no considerar esta conducta como delito penal. En España, aceptar o exigir un soborno se considera falta laboral grave. Supongo que esto variará mucho de unos paises a otros...

Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

romarsan said:


> Hola,
> Al hablar de la tipificación del delito según el ámbito y el pais, la cosa se complica, las legislaciones pueden o no considerar esta conducta como delito penal. En España, aceptar o exigir un soborno se considera falta laboral grave. Supongo que esto variará mucho de unos paises a otros...
> 
> Saludos



Efectivamente, la legislación de los diferentes países matizaría el hecho del soborno. En España es como dices, un soborno (matizable) no se considera delito, sino falta.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Berenguer said:
			
		

> Efectivamente, la legislación de los diferentes países matizaría el hecho del soborno. En España es como dices, un soborno (matizable) no se considera delito, sino falta.
> Un saludo.


Yo diría que más que la legislación es la cultura de los diferentes países.
Hay algunos (y conozco varios) que están corruptos hasta la médula, y se acepta como normal el hecho de, por ejemplo, sobornar a un policía. Pero dudo que en la legislación de esos países no exista una pena para tal hecho.
Otra cosa es que no se aplique.
En el ámbito laboral si un empleado acepta un soborno (o un “regalo” que valga más allá de lo prudente y aceptable), se considera falta laboral grave, y lo que hace la empresa es normalmente despedir al empleado como única sanción. Pero si la compañía estima que por ese hecho se ve afectado su patrimonio, su información privilegiada, Etc, puede perfectamente iniciar acciones legales contra dicho empleado.
Un soborno es un delito. Y desde todo punto de vista en mi opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

Vampiro said:


> Yo diría que más que la legislación es la cultura de los diferentes países.
> Hay algunos (y conozco varios) que están corruptos hasta la médula, y se acepta como normal el hecho de, por ejemplo, sobornar a un policía. Pero dudo que en la legislación de esos países no exista una pena para tal hecho.
> Otra cosa es que no se aplique.
> En el ámbito laboral si un empleado acepta un soborno (o un “regalo” que valga más allá de lo prudente y aceptable), se considera falta laboral grave, y lo que hace la empresa es normalmente despedir al empleado como única sanción. Pero si la compañía estima que por ese hecho se ve afectado su patrimonio, su información privilegiada, Etc, puede perfectamente iniciar acciones legales contra dicho empleado.
> Un soborno es un delito. Y desde todo punto de vista en mi opinión.
> Saludos.



Habría que estudiar la legislación chilena, pero en la española, y no creo que diste mucho, y por más que en tu opinión sea del todo execrable - y en la mía -, un soborno no tiene porqué ser un delito. El ejemplo que pones del policía sí que es un delito, justamente el de cohecho (un poli es un empleado público).
En el caso laboral existe una legislación - en el caso de España la LPL y el Estatuto de los Trabajadores, entre otras - que establecen los procedimientos a seguir en cuestiones de sanciones laborales. Que debido al soborno - que es una falta en si - el trabajador realice actividades delictivas contra la empresa, eso ya es otro cantar.
Y un soborno no es un delito, no siempre al menos. Desde el punto de vista semántico.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, no puedo darte una opinión muy acabada respecto de la legislación chilena porque no es mi área de trabajo.
Pero recuerdo que no hace mucho se promovió un proyecto de ley para conformar la figura delictiva de soborno en el deporte, con penas de cárcel que iban desde un mínimo de 61 días, hasta no sé realmente cuánto, según la gravedad de la falta.
No sé que pasa en otras áreas diferentes al deporte, hemos tenido hace muy poco tiempo una reforma procesal penal completa.  El nuevo sistema está aún "en rodaje".
Pero sí puedo decirte que normalmente los casos publicitados de soborno en Chile terminan en tribunales.

Semánticos saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por deplorable que sea, el darle un billete escondido al encargado de la puerta en alguna discoteca para que te deje entrar no es un delito; soborno sí que lo es. Claro que lo puedes llamar gratificación o propina, pero sigue siendo un soborno.


----------



## Vampiro

Jejjjeeeee… claro… no es delito en tanto no se entere el dueño de la disco y estime que está perdiendo mucho dinero con la gente que el portero deja entrar a cambio de sobornos.
En ese caso tiene dos opciones: lo denuncia y emprende acciones legales, o envía a unos muchachos para que le hagan “una oferta que no pueda rehusar”
Claaaaro, está también la opción de que le diga “vamos a medias con las coimas”, todo dependerá del nivel de corrupción.
Saludos.


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Sinónimo popular o de la calle. Así como en México se le dice "mordida", en Argentina "coima", en Venezuela "matraca". ¿Cómo se dirá en Chile, Guatemala, Perú, Colombia, Panamá, etc.? Gracias de antemano al que pueda informarme.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tanto mordida como coima son de uso común en Uruguay. Según el DRAE, lo son en toda América de habla hispana. Apunto, además, que hay "infinitas" formas de corrupción, tantas como la mente humana puede crear, de las cuales la coima o mordida es solo una de ellas.
Saludos


----------



## oa2169

"Mordida" se usa por estos lados, pero también "ají" y "CVY". 

CVY pronunciado "sebeyé" por las siglas de "¿*C*ómo *v*oy *y*o?" (¿cómo voy yo en este negocio?).

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

*Mordida *con ese significado no se usa en el Perú. La palabra usual y estándar entre nosotros es *coima*​. Existen términos más populares para llamar a lo mismo, pero ahora sólo recuerdo _'mermelada'_ (que a menudo se abrevia a_ 'merme'_).


----------



## Pinairun

Por los casos de corrupción  que han salido a la luz últimamente en España, podríamos decir que el soborno está 'políticamente' considerado como un _regalo_, hasta que los tribunales en algunos casos van y dicen que no es así.

Pero cualquier ciudadano de a pie sabe qué es una 'comisión'.


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> Pero cualquier ciudadano de a pie sabe qué es una 'comisión'.




Ah, _'la comisión'_. Esa es otra. Y del matrimonio de ésta con *coima*, hemos sacado _'coimisión'_.


----------



## oa2169

jorgema said:


> Ah, _'la comisión'_. Esa es otra. Y del matrimonio de ésta con *coima*, hemos sacado _*'coimisión*'_.



Já. Muy buena.


----------



## lorenzolan

Por aquí también se oye "pasar por el molinete", en el sentido de pagar un soborno.


----------



## Erreconerre

Sidjanga said:


> Muy buenas:
> 
> ¿Dónde se usa esta expresión?¿Qué otras locuciones hay con el mismo significado (coima)?
> 
> 
> Gracias mil.



Cuando un periodista, o casa editora de periódicos, denuncia lo que debe ser denunciado hay una forma de hacerlos callar: se les da un _*embute*_. El embute es una cantidad de dinero que se da al periodista para taparle la boca y que no siga denunciando o atacando. A esta forma de soborno también se llama *chayote*. 
http://maestriachetumalseptien.wordpress.com/2009/06/08/el-“chayote”-o-embute/


----------



## Andiamo Jones

¿Adónde usan la palabra Cometa  para referirse a un hecho de corrupción?. Gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay se usa el término cometa con el significado de coima, sí. Lo había olvidado. 
Saludos


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Mil gracias Adolfo.


----------



## lcgbs1957

Buenas tardes, retomo este hilo tres años después...
Por cierto, en Uruguay "coima" y "cometa" son de uso corriente... las palabras, al menos...

Mi duda es la siguiente: en un texto que estoy revisando (para España) habla de "cohecho" en el ámbito privado, empresarial. Encontré un artículo http://www.elderecho.com/contable/c...icativo-directivos-empresas_11_271930001.html que dice que se ha empezado a tipificar como cohecho e soborno a nivel de empresas, ¿alguien me puede confirmar que este término sea de uso corriente/frecuente fuera del ámbito de los funcionarios públicos?

Gracias


----------



## romarsan

El cohecho en el ámbito privado se denomina "soborno" y puede ser o no delito penal, el cohecho siempre lo es. No es frecuente su uso fuera del ámbito de la Administración.

Saludos


----------



## lcgbs1957

Gracias, Romarsan. Saludos desde Uruguay


----------



## ACQM

Es más, te diría que la palabra "cohecho" no se usa fuera de la terminología estrictamente legal y jurídica. La cosa es que últimamente sale tantísimo en los informativos que a todos nos suena la palabreja.

Entre "Ha dado sobornos" y "Ha cometido cohecho" hay una diferencia comparable a la de "Ha matado a alguien" y "Ha cometido un homicidio". Todos sabemos que un homicidio es un delito consistente en matar a otra persona siempre que se cumplan unas circunstancias concretas (la ley varia según el país y el código penal viegente), pero no es algo que se use en el lenguaje coloquial. Todos sabemos que el cohecho tiene que ver con que un trabajadorpúblico haga favores en su trabajo a cambio de dinero, pero en a calle le llamamos "hacer favores".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Nosotros hasta tenemos un "monumento a la coima".

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1690504-monumento-a-la-coima-edificio-evita


----------



## lcgbs1957

Muchas gracias por el aporte ACQM. 
A fin de mes voy a pasar unos días en BsAs y voy a visitar el edificio y a fotografiar el monumento, Kaxgufen, ¡gracias por el dato! He visitado Buenos Aires en muchas ocasiones, pero nunca reparé en esa escultura... ahora la voy a ver.


----------



## swift

💡 Nueva pregunta ✋🏻​


Pinairun said:


> Pero cualquier ciudadano de a pie sabe qué es una 'comisión'.


Hmmmm… 🧐 Me pregunto si esto es específico de las hablas insulares y peninsulares del viejo continente. Creo que aquí se tendría que usar con resalte tipográfico o entrecomillado para denotar cohecho. ¿Se emplea «comisión» como sinónimo de «soborno» sin necesidad de bastardillas ni comillas en otras partes del ancho mundo hispánico? 🤔


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ¿Se emplea «comisión» como sinónimo de «soborno»


Hola.

Por aquí, "soborno" es un término demasiado _fuerte_, así que casi no se usa, excepto que uno quiera dejar al otro mal parado.
"cohecho" es muy técnico, así que también se usa poco.
Y, finalmente, "comisión" se entiende, pero como esos "regalos" tienen mala prensa, decimos "*cometa*"*.

---

*Resalto con comillas por si en algún cambio del sistema desaparece la distinción en negrita.


Saludos._


----------



## swift

Por aquí se oye y se lee en crónicas periodísticas la voz «dádivas». Pero… ¿«comisión»? 🤨


----------



## lcgbs1957

Aquí, habría que resaltar la palabra "comisión" para que se entienda que es un eufemismo o uso irónico como sinónimo de "soborno". Porque la comisión es algo perfectamente legal y válido que se cobra en las intermediaciones.
Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## cacarulo

Otra palabra más o menos formal que usa por acá para este tipo de prácticas es "retorno".

Edito para agregar que el diccionario de uruguayismos de la Academia de Letras de ese país da los sinónimos de coima arreglo, aceitada, cometa y untada, y los sinónimos de coimear aceitar, arreglarse, tocar, tocarse y untar la mano, la mayoría de los cuales se conocen también de este lado del río.


----------

